

Ivy League Presidents Are Starting to Get Paid Like Corporate Executives - hgennaro
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-26/ivy-league-pay-soars-taking-cue-from-corporate-america

======
sukilot
Yale president is the only example in the article that tops 2million per year.

And fun fact: private schools are corporations. School executives are
corporate executives.

Headline is BS and article is boring disorganized listing of comp tidbits.

